# Toshiba ACPI



## Imanol (May 12, 2011)

Hello everyone

I currently own a Toshiba NB100, resuming from sleep does not work, I can set it to sleep, but after pressing the power button, the screen is not coming up, the computer is totally unreactive to the power button (it causes shutdown in normal conditions), and ssh server is not working also.

 here's what I've tried

- loading acpi_toshiba, I get no sysctl variables and does the same thing.

- debug.acpi.suspend_bounce=1 is not giving anything that looks like an error

- FN keys aren't working (because acpi_toshiba is not working)

- BIOS is latest version, 2.10

- I get backlight control with acpi_video

- Tried Legacy USB mode off, and no luck

- I disabled sound, wireless, and vesa modules and I got the same result (even when booting the USB flash with the installer, thus loading the GENERIC kernel, fails)

I read about ACPI debugging on the handbook, and nothing helped, I extracted the DSDT and corrected 8 compilation errors, then enabled the acpi dsdt load in loader.conf, same result

I'm attaching the unmmodified DSDT and the modified DSDT, I don't know much about DSDT editing, I only tried that with some Hackintosh, is there any good manual I can read to learn how to edit the DSDT properly?

Information about the computer:

Toshiba NB100 netbook

SATA mode is AHCI (ahci.ko is loaded)

Dual booting, OSX and FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE with GRUB2

Intel GMA950 video card

Intel HDA audio

Realtek ethernet

Atheros 9285 wifi card



Thank you very much


----------



## Imanol (May 16, 2011)

I know ACPI needs work and it's hard stuff, but if anybody knows some documentation that says what do I have to edit, or a manual on dsdt editing or something, I'd try to do it by myself, does anybody know such manuals?


----------

